# AMT Amtronic car instruction sheets.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Recently I bought an AMT Amtronic car from another modeler, but the instruction sheets are missing. A copy of the instruction sheets by E-Mail would be appreciated.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Google is your friend!

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/mkiba-build-under-c/amt-instructions/sci-fi/amt-amtronic/


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

